# how do you replace the in-cabin microfilter?



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

guys, i just got a new filter and how do you replace it? Do you have to remove the glovebox, or pull apart the plastic under the dash on the passenger side? Any pics of someone who replaced it or a nissan diagram to replace it? 

thanks 
Chris 03 SE-R


----------



## BLKV03 (Jul 26, 2004)

you have to take out the glove box then there is a snap panal you have to take off then the filter is in there.....


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's real easy, just pull the glove box out from it's bump stops and let it hang there. Right behind that is the HVAC assembly. You'll see a rectangular panal with clips, just pop that panal off and pull the old filter out. Install in reverse.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Thats what I did, I pulled the glove box tabs, yanked it out, pulled the black trim panel off, and snapped off the cover. That filter was so bad, I cannot believe if you never had one in, it was jet black. Bugs and pine needles, its incredible what was in there. the air does not smell either anymore. Also, they include the procedure in the filter to replace it. Sorry to bug you guys, I did not want to go pulling the whole dash apart for this if I did not have to. It was pretty easy. 

REPLACE THAT FILTER! Trust me you all want to do this. it makes a world of difference. I should have pulled it before. I have 32,000 on that thing. I am pulling it out every year and replacing it! 

Thanks for the input
Chris


----------



## spacemidget (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the air flow up or down in the sentra? Want to make sure I installed it correctly.


----------



## nismohater (Sep 5, 2007)

mine didn't have one in there for some reason, but it did make a difference when i put one in


----------

